# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  إبتهـــــــــــالات الفـــــــجر .... معكم محمد سعيد يومياً بإذن الله فى رمضان

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




على صفحات ليالى رمضان المليئه بأطيب النفحات الإيمانية  وأعطرها 
والتى يحلوا فيها التبتل والدعاء ولا سيما فى ساعات السَحَر (قبيل الفجر )
أدعوكم جميعا لنخط هنــا 
حروف التضرع والخشيه 
بخشوع القلوب وخضوع الجوارح 
عسى أن نكون من المقبولين عند الله عز وجل 
وأحب أن أشير أن الموضوع متجدد كل يوم 
وسأقدم بإذن الله كل يوم أبتهالا جديداً
أعتبارا من ليلة الهلال 
وحتى ليلة عيد الفطر المبارك
وسأنتظر التفاعل والمشاركه
فى إبتهالات الفجر من الجميع
سواء بالإرتجال الشعرى أوالعفوى 
فليس هناك أجمل من مناجاة خالقك جل وعلا
مباشرة من القلب
جعلنى الله وإياكم من عتقاء رمضان 
ورزقنا الرحمة والمغفرة 
وكل وعام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

موعدنا إن شاء الله 

مع اولى الابتهالات ليلة هلال رمضان 

كل عام والخير أنتـــم

----------


## reda laby

أخى وحبيب قلبى
محمد سعيد
(صفحات العمر)
كل سنة وانت طيب 
ربنا يعيد عليك 
ايام وليالى رمضان
 بالخير و اليمن والبركة 
والحصاد النافع 
والقبول فى الدرجات العلى 
أللهم أجعل أعماله تلك فى ميزان حسناته
أللهم تقبل

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخى الحبيب .. محمد سعيد

صاحب الأفكار الجميلة والرائعه

معك أخى الحبيب .. فى ابتهالاتك
مستمعين .. ومشاركين ان شاء الله

وعسى ان يكون دعاؤنا وابتهالاتنا
تلقى ساعة اجابه من الرحمن جل وعلا

كل سنة وانت واسرتك الكريمة
 بخير وفى أحسن حال

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الحبيب 
محمد سعيد 

كل عام وانت بخير 

ربنا يجعل فكرتك ودعائك فى ميزان اعمالك يارب 

وان شاء الله تكون دعوات مقبوله 

ومنتظرينها ومشاركين فيها ان شاء الله 

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## sayedattia

*الصديق العزيز والشاعر الجميل
أستاذ .... محمد سعيد

فكرة أكثر من رائعة 
ونحن معك في إبتهالات يومية
نرجو أن يتقبلها الله 
وكل عام والجميع في كامل السعادة
*

----------


## طارق المملوك

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
مايسترو المنتدى الجميل كعادتك تاتينا فى رمضان و كل رمضان بجديد افكارك الرائعة
اتمنى من الله ان يبلغنا رمضان و نستمتع معك و بك فى كلمات اتوقعها رقيقة من قلب رقيق يناجى ربه بكلمات التضرع و الخشية و الامل
باذن الله ننتظرك و باذن الله نشاركك ..
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]*

اخي العزيز

استاذ محمد 


كل عام وحضرتك وكل الحاضرين والمسلمين بكل خير يارب

وربنا يساعدني احضر جميل الكلام في ذكر الله تعالى

في ايام مباركات اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يمنحنا جميعا

العفو والمغفره في هذا الشهر الكريم

ورمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا وعلى كل المسلمين

في شتى بقاع الأرض 

اختك
عزة نفس*[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى وحبيب قلبى
> 
> محمد سعيد
> (صفحات العمر)
> كل سنة وانت طيب 
> ربنا يعيد عليك 
> ايام وليالى رمضان
> بالخير و اليمن والبركة 
> والحصاد النافع 
> ...


 

اللهم آمين
أخى الرائع وصديقى الحبيب / رضا لابى 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
بارك الله فيك وزادك رقى وجمال 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الحبيب .. محمد سعيد
> 
> صاحب الأفكار الجميلة والرائعه
> 
> معك أخى الحبيب .. فى ابتهالاتك
> مستمعين .. ومشاركين ان شاء الله
> 
> وعسى ان يكون دعاؤنا وابتهالاتنا
> تلقى ساعة اجابه من الرحمن جل وعلا
> ...


طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنه اخى الحبيب / حسن 
وعلى شغف ننتظر نورانيات حرفك ورقة إبداعك 
حفظك الله بكل الخير والسعادة ودمت برقى 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب 
> محمد سعيد 
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> ربنا يجعل فكرتك ودعائك فى ميزان اعمالك يارب 
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون دعوات مقبوله 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب / نادر
ولا حرمنى من إطلاالتك المشرقة دوما 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
وسأنتظر منك على شغف 
روحانيات على درجة كبيرة من الشفافيه والصدق 
فأنت أهل لكل خير 
محبتى وأحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الصديق العزيز والشاعر الجميل*
> *أستاذ .... محمد سعيد* 
> *فكرة أكثر من رائعة* 
> *ونحن معك في إبتهالات يومية*
> *نرجو أن يتقبلها الله* 
> *وكل عام والجميع في كامل السعادة*


يا هـــــلا بالمسك وأهله 
استاذى الحبيب سيد عطيه 
مرحبا بك مع الرافعين اكف الضراعة لله عز وجل 
قلبا رؤما وروحا طيبه 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
> مايسترو المنتدى الجميل كعادتك تاتينا فى رمضان و كل رمضان بجديد افكارك الرائعة
> اتمنى من الله ان يبلغنا رمضان و نستمتع معك و بك فى كلمات اتوقعها رقيقة من قلب رقيق يناجى ربه بكلمات التضرع و الخشية و الامل
> باذن الله ننتظرك و باذن الله نشاركك ..
> دمت بكل الخير


الحبيب / طارق المملوك
حفظك الله من كل سوء ايها الشاعر الرقيق 
ودامت إطلالاتك ضوء وعطر 
وكل عام وانت واسرتك الكريمه بكل الخير والسعادة 
فى انتظارتشريفك لك منى دوما خالص المحبه والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اخي العزيز* 
> *استاذ محمد* 
> ** 
> *كل عام وحضرتك وكل الحاضرين والمسلمين بكل خير يارب* 
> *وربنا يساعدني احضر جميل الكلام في ذكر الله تعالى* 
> *في ايام مباركات اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يمنحنا جميعا* 
> *العفو والمغفره في هذا الشهر الكريم* 
> *ورمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا وعلى كل المسلمين* 
> *في شتى بقاع الأرض* 
> ...


 أختى الرائعه عزة نفس  :f2: 
طيب الله ايامك برياحين الايمان ورزقك الرضا والرضوان 
وكل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة
وفى انتظار ابتهالك ومناجاتك بما يفتح الله عليك
حفظك الله ورزقك الخير كله 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

يــا رب 
ف بطن الحوت ناجاك يونس 
وقال إنه من الظالمين 
ووقت الجد قال موسى 
معاياربـى .. ســ يهدين
وعز المحنه قال أيوب
بإنك أرحم الراحمين 
يا نبراس الضيا كله 
أروح أنا فين 
أروح أنا فين
يا رب الذنب طال جوفى 
هــــزم خـــوفى
ولفلفنى بشال وهمه 
وفين ماهرب 
ولا مهرب
يفادى روحى من سهمه
يا خالق روحى من أمرك 
ياسابق مرتين يسرك 
يا باسط للخلايق.. 
كل يوم فجرك 
شذا عطر الخلود سِـــرك
يا رب إقبل توبة عبدك 
يا نور على نور
يــا رب 
يــا رب
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يــا رب 
> ف بطن الحوت ناجاك يونس 
> وقال إنه من الظالمين 
> ووقت الجد قال موسى 
> معاياربـى .. ســ يهدين
> وعز المحنه قال أيوب
> بإنك أرحم الراحمين 
> يا نبراس الضيا كله 
> أروح أنا فين 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد سعيد





يا لها من تواشيح رمضانية وتأملات روحانيــة في ساعات الفجــر 

فجزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك على تلك النفحات الإيمانية العطرة 

واسال الله العلي العظـــــيم في هذا الشهر الكريم باسمائه الحسنى 

أن يجعلنا ممن يحفـــــــــــــــظ اوقاتنا واعمالنا وقواتنا في طاعته 

إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وكل عام وأنتم بخـــــير تحياتي العطرية





إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم 
ولم تستطع أن تنـظـــر خلفك لأن ماضـــيك مؤلم 
فانـظــــــر إلى الأعلى تـــجـــد ربـــك تـجـــاهك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## drmustafa

> يا خالق روحى من أمرك 
> ياسابق مرتين يسرك 
> يا باسط للخلايق.. 
> كل يوم فجرك 
> شذا عطر الخلود سِـــرك
> يا رب إقبل توبة عبدك


 رب اجعل لنا بعد كل عسر يسرا 
رب تقبل توبتنا 


سلمت يداك أخى محمد

----------


## دفكرى

> يــا رب 
> ف بطن الحوت ناجاك يونس 
> وقال إنه من الظالمين 
> ووقت الجد قال موسى 
> معاياربـى .. ســ يهدين
> وعز المحنه قال أيوب
> بإنك أرحم الراحمين 
> يا نبراس الضيا كله 
> أروح أنا فين 
> ...


امين

الله ياستاذ محمد على الكلام الجميل 
شكلنا هنستمتع طول الشهر 
بكلامك الحلو

تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## صفحات العمر

اخى الحبيب / أيمن خطاب 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
بارك الله فى عمرك ورزقك سعادة الدارين 
وتقبل منا ومنك صادق الدعاء والأبتهال 
وسأنتظر بالطبع تواجدك هنا مرات عديدة 
لنرفع معاً أكف الضراعة لله فى هذه الايام المباركات
اسعدك الله ودمت برقى 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> رب اجعل لنا بعد كل عسر يسرا 
> رب تقبل توبتنا 
> 
> 
> سلمت يداك أخى محمد


 
اللهم آمين 
سلمك الله من كل سوء أخى الحبيب / د. مصطفى 
وحفظك بكل الخير 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> امين
> 
> الله ياستاذ محمد على الكلام الجميل 
> شكلنا هنستمتع طول الشهر 
> بكلامك الحلو 
> 
> تحياتى لحضرتك


بارك الله فيك اخى الجميل د. فكرى 
ودام مرورك المضىء 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا رب 
على بابك ..
أنا واقف وقلبى ذليل 
ضيا رحابك 
يا رب الكون مالوهش مثيل
دا أنا العاصى .. 
ودمعى ع الخدود بيسيل 
وغفرانك يا ذا الإكرام 
لقلبى دليل
منايا ومقصدى .. جتلك 
وحنتلك 
وحنتلك
وحنتلك
يا نورعلى نور 
يا رب إغفر 
يا رب إرحم 
وإجبر قلبنا المكسور 
من العصيان 
أنا هربان 
وجيت يا رب
على بابك 
وف رحابك يا رب الكون 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
إلهي 

جئتك ذليل 

ارجوا عفوك يا عفو 

لا ملجا منك الا اليك 

فأقبلنى 

فرجائى بك لا ينقطع 

واملى فيك لا ينتهى 

ارجوك يا واسع الكريم 

يا عظيم الجاه 

لا اله الا انت  سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 

ياااااااارب 

قصدتك فلا تردنى خائب ذليل 

فليس لى الا بابك اليه اسير 

ياعفو يا كريم  

اللهم لا تردنى صفر اليدين 

ولا تجعلنى من رحمتك طريد 

ولا من عفوك محروم 

يا اكرم الاكرمين يا اجود الاجودين 

يا ملاذ الخائفين 

يا امان الملتجئين 

ياااااااااااااااااااااارب

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنى 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد  وعلى اله وصحيه وسلم 

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> يا رب 
> على بابك ..
> أنا واقف وقلبى ذليل 
> ضيا رحابك 
> يا رب الكون مالوهش مثيل
> دا أنا العاصى .. 
> ودمعى ع الخدود بيسيل 
> وغفرانك يا ذا الإكرام 
> لقلبى دليل
> ...


ومع اليوم الثانى نرى كلمات روحانية غاية فى الجمال
ينثرها علينا .. رقيق القلب .. محمد سعيد

فهنيئاً لنا تلك الومضات .. 
وعسى الله ان يتقبل .. 
فهو نعم المولى .. ونعم المجيب

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

قرّبت من بابك 
ومن جموع أحبابك
لقيت لسانى يادوب 
يهتف يقول أنا تُبت
صيحات وعالية فوق
تعلى بأعلى صوت 
بإسمك اللهم 
إقبل الدعوات 
مننا و الصلوات
خلعت نعلى وقلت
 لازم أكون فى البيت
تايب وطاهر كنت 
لحظة كمان صليت 
وعشت من اللحظات
أجمل ما فى اللحظات
 نفسى العليلة شافية
و نسمة عليلة وافية
وآية كريمة دافية
 وروحى نسيم هفهاف

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إلهي*  
> *جئتك ذليل*  
> *ارجوا عفوك يا عفو*  
> *لا ملجا منك الا اليك*  
> *فأقبلنى*  
> *فرجائى بك لا ينقطع*  
> *واملى فيك لا ينتهى*  
> *ارجوك يا واسع الكريم*  
> *يا عظيم الجاه*  
> ...


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين 
فتح الله عليك أخى الحبيب / نادر ( إسكندرانى )
وزادك حبا وطواعية لله ورسوله 
الموضوع بدأ يعطى ثمارة مبكرا
جمعنى الله وإياك على الخير وبالخير 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومع اليوم الثانى نرى كلمات روحانية غاية فى الجمال
> 
> ينثرها علينا .. رقيق القلب .. محمد سعيد
> 
> فهنيئاً لنا تلك الومضات .. 
> وعسى الله ان يتقبل .. 
> فهو نعم المولى .. ونعم المجيب 
> 
> خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتي،،،


اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اخى الحبيب / أبو على  :f2: 
بارك الله فيك يا صاحب القلب الطيب والإطلاله المشرقه 
وزادك رقى ورقه 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> قرّبت من بابك 
> ومن جموع أحبابك
> لقيت لسانى يادوب 
> يهتف يقول أنا تُبت
> صيحات وعالية فوق
> تعلى بأعلى صوت 
> بإسمك اللهم 
> إقبل الدعوات 
> مننا و الصلوات
> ...


الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
القلوب عطشى لرحمات الله ورضوانه
جزاك الله خير اخى الحبيب / رضا لابى  :f2: 
وزادك من فيض نعمه وآلائه 
وتقبل منى ومنك صادق الدعاء والابتهال 

محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا رب 
حروف إسمك على لسانى 
بتملانى معانى وحب
وسترك للحجب خلا 
حنين فى نبض شريانى 
وشوق ف القلب 
أقول يا رب 
وأتأمل ..
تفاصيل النِعم فيا 
أتــــوه
فى نقطة الميه 
بشوف بيها 
وتروينى ف يوم الحر بعنيها 
وتطرح حبيات القمح والتفاح
بسرك ..
السخى فيها
غصون الورد من صتعك بتدينا
عبير فواح 
والوانه الجمال كله
وشجر الياسمين فارد 
لنا ضله
نقول الله 
ومليوة آه على التقصير 
ونتشعبط فى رحماتك 
يا رب 
يا رب
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

حنين على قد ما ف قلبى
طببت جرح بقاله سنين
مسحت من فوق الخدود 
دموع عاشقة حبيبنا الزين
وبتتمنى فى يوم تلقاه
ودموع دامعة من النادمين
حريق فى القلب بيوّلع 
فى الحشا والآه بآهين

----------


## Amira

> اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
> فأعفوا عنا 
> وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
> الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه


*عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام* 
*الإبتهالات رائعة يا أ/ محمد* 
*أنا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع النهاردة ...* 
*الكلمات أكثر من رائعة و محتاجة إنها تقرأ بتضرع إلي الله عز وجل* 
*سلمت يداك ...و كل سنة و حضرتك بألف خير *

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب 

خطوت إليه برجلي

أو مددت إليه يدي

أو تأملته ببصري

أو أصغيت إليه بأذني

أو نطق به لساني

أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني

ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني

ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك

فسترته علي

وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني

ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك

يا أكرم الأكرمين 

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة

ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل

في ملأ وخلاء

وسر وعلانية

وأنت ناظر إلي 

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة

أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار

تركتها خطأ أو عمدا

أو نسيانا أو جهلا

وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن

سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين

سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم

تركتها غفلة أو سهوا

أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا

أو قلة مبالاة بها

أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله

مما يكره الله

قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حنين على قد ما ف قلبى
> طببت جرح بقاله سنين
> مسحت من فوق الخدود 
> دموع عاشقة حبيبنا الزين
> وبتتمنى فى يوم تلقاه
> ودموع دامعة من النادمين
> حريق فى القلب بيوّلع 
> فى الحشا والآه بآهين


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد 
وعلى أله وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين 
اللهم تقبل اللهم تقبل 
إن الله لا يمل فلا تملو  :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام* 
> *الإبتهالات رائعة يا أ/ محمد* 
> *أنا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع النهاردة ...* 
> *الكلمات أكثر من رائعة و محتاجة إنها تقرأ بتضرع إلي الله عز وجل* 
> *سلمت يداك ...و كل سنة و حضرتك بألف خير *


جزاك الله الخير كله أميرة 
وجعلنى وإياك ممن يغتمون ايام الله المباركات 
بالتضرع والابتهال والتقرب الى الله عز وجل 
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب*  
> *خطوت إليه برجلي* 
> *أو مددت إليه يدي* 
> *أو تأملته ببصري* 
> *أو أصغيت إليه بأذني* 
> *أو نطق به لساني* 
> *أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني* 
> *ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني* 
> *ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك* 
> ...


اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل أبراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم 
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد 
اللهم تقبل اللهم تقبل 
واجعل كل حرف هنا خالصا لوجهك الكريم 
اللهم آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا حبيبى يا محمد
ياللى بعتك ربنا لجل انقاذ البشر
ياللى كان بيلين ويطرى
تحت خطويك الحجر
ياما كنت الليل تقوم
والنهار تمشى عشان نور الهدايه ينتشر
يا حبيبى يا محمد
ياللى قلبك كان حزين 
والدموع الغاليه كانت نهر جارى ف سجدتك
وانت مش مشغول بنفسك
لاء بتدعى لامتك
يا حبيبى يا محمد
جيت يا اغلى الخلق رحمه للقلوب
من ضلام عشش على كل الدروب
لجل تربطها بخالقها العظيم
هو وحده اللى غافر للذنوب
يا حبيبى يا محمد
من ليونة قلبك الطاهر لقيت
كل اصناف العذاب
اللى حدفك بالحجاره
واللى عفر بالتراب
واللى كان وكان وكان
كلها كانت قلوب عاميه ومسكونه بخراب
وانت همك عمره ما كان هم شخصى
ياما قالوا فيك كتير
ولسه فيه
اى حاقد
اى كافر او سفيه
لكن النور المنور بالهدايه
لسه راح يعّلى ويعّلى وينتشر
جى يوم كلنا ومن تحت رايه
رايتك انت يا امام كل البشر
راح يشفوا ازاى لسانهم الطويل
راح ينقطع
راح ينبتر

اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

ماشى فى الطريق
 من كام سنة 
تعب الطريق
 ما تعبت انا
ولا قلت يوم 
حبيت أنا 
إلا فى لحظات السنا
كانت ليالى 
هوان وضياع
أيام ما فيها
 غير أوجاع 
ضعفت قوايا 
تاهت معايا
شوق نسمايا
لوقت صلاة
دموع بتحرق
وآهة تِشَْرق
وإيد بتغرق
طالبة علاه 
منديل بيمسح 
دموع بتجرح
آهات بتمسح
ذنب غفاه
ولو دنيت
من بيته لقيت
ألوف بتفرح
فى المناجاة

----------


## ليلة عشق

المايسترو محمد سعيد 
كل عام وانت واسرتك الكريمة بخير ....
أعاد الله علينا وعليكم شهر رمضان الكريم مرارا ....
بكل الخير واليمن والبركات .....
وتقبل الله فيه منا ومنكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال .....
خالص تقديري واحترامي  .....

تحياتي
ليلة عشق

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي 

وقلة حيلتي 

وهواني على الناس 

يا أرحم الراحمين 

أنت رب المستضعفين وأنت ربي..

 إلى من تكلني 

إلى عدو يتجهمني

 أم إلى بعيد مكلته إمري!! 

إن لم يكن بك غضب عليّ فلا أبالي

 ولكن عافيتك هي أوسع لي 

 أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات

 وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة

 أن ينزل بي غضبك أو يحلّ عليّ سخطك 

لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ماشى فى الطريق
> من كام سنة 
> تعب الطريق
> ما تعبت انا
> ولا قلت يوم 
> حبيت أنا 
> إلا فى لحظات السنا
> كانت ليالى 
> هوان وضياع
> ...


 
الله الله الله
على عذوبة المشاعر ورقتها وهى تناجى 
إله الكون 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> المايسترو محمد سعيد 
> كل عام وانت واسرتك الكريمة بخير ....
> أعاد الله علينا وعليكم شهر رمضان الكريم مرارا ....
> بكل الخير واليمن والبركات .....
> وتقبل الله فيه منا ومنكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال .....
> خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> تحياتي
> ليلة عشق


 بارك الله فيك اختى الغاليه ليلة عشق 
ودامت أشراقات إطلالتك  البهيه
وكل عام وأنت للرقى عنوان 
تقدير واحترام بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي* 
> 
> *وقلة حيلتي*  
> *وهواني على الناس*  
> *يا أرحم الراحمين*  
> *أنت رب المستضعفين وأنت ربي..* 
> *إلى من تكلني*  
> *إلى عدو يتجهمني* 
> *أم إلى بعيد مكلته إمري!!*  
> ...


صلاةً وسلاما عليك يا مذمل
صلاةً وسلاما عليك يا مدثر 
صلاةً وسلاما عليك
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل

----------


## صفحات العمر

مسجون فى قمقم ذنوبى 
والسجن أكبر مذله
عريــــــان 
ولابسنى توبى
مش لاقى ف الحر ضِله
يا محلا سجدة دموع 
ويقابل الخِـــل ..
خِــــــــله
.
.

وياعالم بسر بُكايا وجروحى
ورحماتك
سَكَنْ روحى
مليش غيرك فى كل الحال
وقدام قدرتك يا رب
مفيش ف حياتنا أى مُحال
صدق من قال 
يا نور على نور
بإنك وحدك الفعال
وإن رضـــــــاك 
ورؤية بيتك المعمور 
ف قلب القلب ..
أغلى منال
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اللهم انت ربى

 لا اله الا انت

 خلقتنى وانا عبدك

 وانا على عهدك ووعدك مااستطعت

 واعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت

 وابؤلك بنعمتك على

 وابؤ بذنبى

 فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## reda laby

يا غافر الذنب 
غفرانك إنت الغفور
إقبل دعايا ورحمتك
إنت الشكور
فرحان ونايم فى الفراش
طاهر طهور
عاشق ودايب م الهوى
والفكر نور
مرتاح  منايا فى الحساب
أكون فخور

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]
يـــــــارب
فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
ورميت حمولي عليك 
لطفك ملهش حدود 

يــــا ر ب قــــوينـــي..
وارحـمني وأهـديني..
من نفسي أحميني..
 دا كل شئ بأديك. 

دى الدنيا واخـداني..
و ذنـــوبي مليــاني..
ومليش طريق تاني..
غير أني أرجع ليك.
فوضت أمري اليك..
ورميت حمولي عليك

يـــــــارب

 :f: 

وصلى اللهم على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد
فى الاولــــــين والاخـــــرين 
يــا إله العالمـــين

 :f2: 

[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

من بين قلوب الناس 
إخترت قلب عطوف
يبعدنى عن الخناس
يشيل من قلبى الخوف


طيب عطوف ويتيم
مرهف قوى الإحساس
أعظمهم فى التعليم
مؤمن حنون ده أساس 

يا شفيعنا يوم الدين
يانبينا لينا ملاذ
بنصلى موحّدين
أُمى لكن أستاذ 

إقبل دعايا يارب
إقبل قيامى يارب
إقبل صيامى يارب
إقبل صلاتى يارب

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

*
صفحات العمر 
يا محمد
بنكتبها وتكتبنا
يا رب بالمصطفي 
بلغ مقاصدنا
واجعل مرادنا الوفي 
بالطاعة لأوامرك
دا ساعة الحساب 
قي القبر 
من غيرك هايرحمنا*

----------


## الشيخ كريم

عزيزى 
صفحات العمر
أنا بصراحة محتار
أقول لمين إنت مبدع 
حضرتك ولا الأستاذ
رضا لابى
إنتم الأتنين
عاملين شغل تمام ميم مية
إنت بتكتب بالليل 
وهو بيكتب بالنهار وبالليل
هو إيه السر؟
الموضوع بتاعك 
هو بيكتب كتير فيه ليه ؟
أنا معجب بيكم بحق
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا غافر الذنب 
> غفرانك إنت الغفور
> إقبل دعايا ورحمتك
> إنت الشكور
> فرحان ونايم فى الفراش
> طاهر طهور
> عاشق ودايب م الهوى
> والفكر نور
> مرتاح منايا فى الحساب
> أكون فخور


 اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم انت ربى*
> 
> *لا اله الا انت* 
> *خلقتنى وانا عبدك* 
> *وانا على عهدك ووعدك مااستطعت* 
> *واعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت* 
> *وابؤلك بنعمتك على* 
> *وابؤ بذنبى* 
> *فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت* 
> ...


 اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يـــــــارب
> فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
> يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
> ورميت حمولي عليك 
> لطفك ملهش حدود  
> يــــا ر ب قــــوينـــي..
> وارحـمني وأهـديني..
> من نفسي أحميني..
> دا كل شئ بأديك.  
> ...


 الله على الخشوع والتضرع
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من بين قلوب الناس 
> إخترت قلب عطوف
> يبعدنى عن الخناس
> يشيل من قلبى الخوف
> 
> 
> طيب عطوف ويتيم
> مرهف قوى الإحساس
> أعظمهم فى التعليم
> ...


 اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _صفحات العمر_ 
> _يا محمد_
> _بنكتبها وتكتبنا_
> _يا رب بالمصطفي_ 
> _بلغ مقاصدنا_
> _واجعل مرادنا الوفي_ 
> _بالطاعة لأوامرك_
> _دا ساعة الحساب_ 
> _قي القبر_ 
> ...


 اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 

جزاك الله الخير كله اخى الحبيب الشربينى خطاب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عزيزى 
> 
> صفحات العمر
> أنا بصراحة محتار
> أقول لمين إنت مبدع 
> حضرتك ولا الأستاذ
> رضا لابى
> إنتم الأتنين
> عاملين شغل تمام ميم مية
> ...


كل الشكر على تشريفك اخى الرائع الشيخ كريم 
وبالفعل ابتهلات اخى الحبيب / رضا لابى تستحق كل الثناء 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الدعاء وجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

ويا رحمن انا عبدك
ذنوبى يارب اخدتنى
وبعدتنى 
وانا بعشق ساعات قربك
وقلبى يا رب بيحبك
وعارف قد إيه إنك 
عظيم وكريم
وعارف إنك الخالق 
غفور ورحيم
فجيت بابك
سجدت يا رب ف رحابك
وطلعت فى السكون اهه
بتعكس ضعف تقصيرى
وجادت بالدموع عينى
تقول حبك ف شرايينى 
بيغلبنى 
وبيجبنى على بابك
فسامح عبدك المسكين
وأقبلنى من التايبن
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اللهم ياودود

 ياذا العرش المجيد 

يافعال لما يريد 

 أسالك بعزك الذي لا يرام 

وملكك الذي لا يضام

 ونورك ونور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك 

أن تغيثني وتصرف عني كل سوء

 ياحي ياقيوم يا وهاب 

اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## سمـاء

كتير قالوها... مالى سواك

وعمرى ضايع لو مش معاك

بس أنا حساها مليانى

وف وحدتى مأنسانى

وف وسط كل الناس...

حروفها حاضنانى



مالى سواك

ومين غيرك أقولهاله

ومين غيرك يطمن قلبى على حاله

ومين غيرك يريح ع المدى باله



وأقولها.. مهما قالوها

وكتبوها

وعادوها

بس أنا... 

كل ما بقولها بحسها أكتر وأكتر

زى شجرة مفرعة ف القلب تكبر

بقولها وقلبى حاببها

مع كل نبضة حاسسها

ويارب طول عمرى

مااتحرم منها


يارب مالى سواك...............

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم ياودود* 
> *ياذا العرش المجيد*  
> *يافعال لما يريد*  
> *أسالك بعزك الذي لا يرام*  
> *وملكك الذي لا يضام* 
> *ونورك ونور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك*  
> *أن تغيثني وتصرف عني كل سوء* 
> *ياحي ياقيوم يا وهاب*  
> *اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات*  
> ...


* اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كتير قالوها... مالى سواك
> 
> وعمرى ضايع لو مش معاك 
> بس أنا حساها مليانى 
> وف وحدتى مأنسانى 
> وف وسط كل الناس... 
> حروفها حاضنانى 
> 
> 
> ...


* اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
*



*
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أن الله عز وجل لا يمل حتى تملوا 
فأكثروا من الدعاء والابتهال 
بارك الله فيكم 
ورزقنى واياكم الرحمه والمغفرة 
والعتق من النار

----------


## reda laby

يارب سبحانك
يارب غفرانك
انت الودود الحق
من غير علام أو شك 
إنت إللى ما له لأ 
بارفع إيديا ليك
وارمى اتكالى عليك 
وازور ديارك دايماً
لما الحمول تناديك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يارب سبحانك
> 
> يارب غفرانك
> انت الودود الحق
> من غير علام أو شك 
> إنت إللى ما له لأ 
> بارفع إيديا ليك
> وارمى اتكالى عليك 
> وازور ديارك دايماً
> ...


*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اللّهم إنّي قصدت بابك 

 ونزلت بفنائك 

 واعتصمت بحبلك 

 واستغثت بك 

 واستجرت بك 

 يا غياث المستغيثين أغثني 

 يا جار المستجيرين أجرني 

 يا اله العالمين خذ بيدي 

أنت مولاي سامع كل دعوة 

 وراحم كل عبرة

 ومقيل كل عثرة

 سامع كل نجوى 

 وموضع كل شكوى 

 لا يخفى عليك شكوى 

 لا يخفى عليك ما في السماوات العلى 

 والأرضين السفلى 

وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى .


لا تخيّب أملي

 ولا تقطع رجائي 

 واستجب دعائي 

 وارحم تضرّعي 

 يا غياث المستغيثين 

 يا جار المستجيرين 

 يا رب  العالمين 

 انقذني واستنقذني 

 ووفّقني واكفني 

وصلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللّهم إنّي قصدت بابك* 
> 
> *ونزلت بفنائك*  
> *واعتصمت بحبلك*  
> *واستغثت بك*  
> *واستجرت بك*  
> *يا غياث المستغيثين أغثني*  
> *يا جار المستجيرين أجرني*  
> *يا اله العالمين خذ بيدي*  
> ...


*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يـــــــارب
انا المحتاج 
يا واهب كل خير لينا
يكفينا
وزرع اخضر بيطعمنا
وميه نيل  بتروينا
وقمره منوره ف الليل
وشمس نهار تدفينا
ومن عطفك
ومن كرمك 
بتسترنا وتحمينا
من الاخطار
وتغسل ظلمنا لروحنا
تطهرنا مع الامطار
يا صاحب كل شىء طيب
يرش عبيره ف قلوبنا 
وبيطيب
يا شافى ومين سواك يشفى
ومين غيرك فى احوالى
بيكون جنبى ..
كده قريب
ويا رحمن
انا العطشان 
لخيراتك
انا المشتاق 
لجناتك
ورغم الذنب يغلبنى
بعود تانى ..
لرحماتك
عشان تغفرلي ذلاتى
وتكتبنى مع التايبين
وترحم ضعفى يا رحمن
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]
يـــــــارب
فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
ورميت حمولي عليك 
لطفك ملهش حدود 

عاصي و مد ايديه 
برحمتك تهديه
واللي ينول رحمتك .
مفيش شيطان يغويه

أقبل سؤال يدّى
ودموعى على خدّى
ومين غيرك اله..
لقلبى أنا .. يهدّى

دى الدنيا واخـداني..
و ذنـــوبي مليــاني..
ومليش طريق تاني..
غير أني أرجع ليك.
فوضت أمري اليك..
ورميت حمولي عليك

يـــــــارب

 :f: 

وصلى اللهم على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد
فى الاولــــــين والاخـــــرين 
يــا إله العالمـــين

 :f2: 

[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يـــــــارب
> فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
> يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
> ورميت حمولي عليك 
> لطفك ملهش حدود  
> عاصي و مد ايديه 
> برحمتك تهديه
> واللي ينول رحمتك .
> مفيش شيطان يغويه 
> ...


*فتح الله عليك أخى الحبيب / حسن* 
*وزادك حبا وطواعية  لله ورسوله*

*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
**
*

----------


## reda laby

من بين نسايم فجر اليوم
دعوات بتنطق فوق لسانى
بعد الصلاه إقرا القرآن
مسحت بإيدى غبار وغيوم
من فوق صفحات أحزانى 
إنسى إللى فات وإدعى الرحمن
قلبى بكى 
دمعى إشتكى
وأسف ندمان
لوم الذنوب 
طالب يتوب
عاشق محبوب
لهدى وإيمان
إهدينى ياربى
و إقبل دعايا يارب
نجّينى من ذنبى
وأبدُر فى قلبى حَب
أحصد رحمة وغفران
وأتهنى نور وإيمان
من كل شئ طيب أكون
صابر ومتهنّى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من بين نسايم فجر اليوم
> دعوات بتنطق فوق لسانى
> بعد الصلاه إقرا القرآن
> مسحت بإيدى غبار وغيوم
> من فوق صفحات أحزانى 
> إنسى إللى فات وإدعى الرحمن
> قلبى بكى 
> دمعى إشتكى
> وأسف ندمان
> ...


*فتح الله عليك أخى الحبيب / رضـــا*
*وزادك حبا وطواعية لله ورسوله*

*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*قال الله تعالى:*
* وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم*
*وقال أيضا :*
*وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان* 
*فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون* 
*صدق الله العظيم*

*ويقول الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 
*الدعاء هو العبادة*
* أخرجه الترمذي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

رمضـــــــان
شهر الإحساس والخيرات
شهر غذاء الروح مطلوب
بالذهـــد
ف بضع لقيمات
وطريق الإحسان محبوب
سهل يسير .. عتق ورحمات
والمغفرة من أى ذنوب
وصِلات الارحام بالذات
ليلة القدر
لحد الفجر معاك سهرانه
ذكر .. دعاء
خشوع وبكاء
.
.
. 
وانا قاعد
وانا واقف
وانا بمشى
بقول يا رب إحفظنى
وزينلى لى طريق حبك
ونور باليقين قلبى
ماليش غيرك
ومن خيرك
جميع الكون بيتهنى
وبتمنى
ساعات قربك
حنين قلبى يدوبنى
وعشق ف دمى لو أبعد
يمد إيديه وبيجبنى
على بابك
عشان أسجد وأدعيلك
واناديلك
يا أجمل حب ف عيونى
بينورلى طريق الحق
وباسجدلك
ألاقى القلب حن ودق
دموع تنزل
فتغسلنى
يا باسط رحمتك للخلق
أنا عبدك
أنا صُنعك
انا قلبى بعِشقك رق
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

شهر السماحة والغفران
شهر التقوى والإحسان
شهر العزيمة والإحساس
شعور الإنسان بالإنسان

الله عليك شهر الصيام
نعشق سواد ليل القيام
ونصلى على خير النام
فى كل لحظة ف كل مكان

شهر الكرم فيك موجود 
حبّك كل مَن فى الوجود
نصوم نصلى بالخير نجود
وفى ختامك نحصد أمان

دموع توبتى بتترجاك
خشوع روحى بيجرى وراك
شموع املى دى محتاجاك
تزيد قوتها باطمئنان

باب الجنة فيك مفتوح
يدى بلسم غذا للروح
فيك وسواس شيطان مجروح
يقضى ايامك ورا قضبان

فيك باتعلم عوز محتاج
طعم الفقر وإستخراج
درس يفيدنى يوم ما احتاج
فيه ساعتها أكون فى امان

ليل فى السما موعود
خيره عظيم منشود
فى اواخر الأيام
حسابه مش معدود
المية عشرة ف شهر
قال كده الرحمن

----------


## صفحات العمر

> شهر السماحة والغفران
> شهر التقوى والإحسان
> شهر العزيمة والإحساس
> شعور الإنسان بالإنسان
> 
> الله عليك شهر الصيام
> نعشق سواد ليل القيام
> ونصلى على خير النام
> فى كل لحظة ف كل مكان
> ...


*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يـــا رب
حروف الكلمه بلسانى تقول يا رب
ترجرج روحى وكيانى 
ترددها خلايا القلب
انا عبدك انا صُنعك
انا فعلا بحبك حب
ودمع العين يروح نازل
ونا ساجد مفيش عازل 
يحول بينى وبين حبك
و ابوحلك باللى جوه القلب
يا رب الكون انا مسجون فحررنى
ونفسى كتير بتغوينى تغررنى
تاخدنى بعيد على هواها
واتوه من روحى وياها
صحيح يمكن بتوه حبه
لكين روحى تعود تانى
تصحى نبض وجدانى
يفيض دمعى آهات تنطق
يا رب اغفرلى عصيانى
انا فعلا بحبك حب
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]يا رب
إقبل توبتى ودعايا
إقبل صومى وصلاتى
إقبل همسى وندايا
وإغفر ضعفى وزلاتى[/frame]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
>  
> 
> على صفحات ليالى رمضان المليئه بأطيب النفحات الإيمانية وأعطرها 
> والتى يحلوا فيها التبتل والدعاء ولا سيما فى ساعات السَحَر (قبيل الفجر )
> أدعوكم جميعا لنخط هنــا 
> حروف التضرع والخشيه 
> بخشوع القلوب وخضوع الجوارح 
> ...


 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد*

*كل عام وأنت بألف خير*
*وكل عام وإنت دائماً من يزين قاعتنا بجمال موضوعاته وروعة أفكاره*
*وفي الحقيقه أنا وعلى الرغم من صعوبة التواجد بشكل متتابع* 
*إلا أنني وكلما سنحت الفرصه*
*وجدتني أمر على موضوعك الذي يبعث على السكينه* 
*ويحفز المشاعر الإيمانيه فأسعد بما تطالعه عيناي*
*وينفذ إلى قلبي دونما إستئذان*
*تحية تقدير لك أخي الكريم* 
*ولكل من يساهم بقلمه في هذه الصفحه العطره*
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير* 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## reda laby

[ALIGN=CENTER]ر   مـ   ــضــ   ـــا  ن


حروف الإسم لها معنى 
بتحمينا بتجمعنا 
رحمة وغفران وضمان
أثرها فينا يسمعنا 
( ر )
رحمة من قلب فيك صايم
من أم لأ .. من أى قلوب
حنان فاق الوجود كله
سماحة تفيض لقا المحبوب
( م )
مغفرة بينّا و عايشة فينا 
بتسحّرنا ويومنا مالينا
أحلى كلمة سامحتك رووح
غفران قايم دايم بينا 
( ض )
ضمان من نار الآخرة
فيك القلوب بيك عامرة
بإطمئنان وشوق فرحان
والحسنات فيك زاخرة
( ا )
أمان عايشه وانا مرتاح
مجهود قيام وصلاة وكفاح
خلاص عرفت فيك مفتاح
يخلى الآخرة يوم أفراح
( ن )
نور يهدينى وبيخلينى 
روح هفهافة زى النسيم
قرآن أقراه تِسعَد عينى 
ولسانى خلوفه ترانيم[/ALIGN]

----------


## الشيخ كريم

أنا معجب بيك يا أستاذ محمد إنت والأستاذ رضا
حقيقى إبتهالات رائعة
بتعبر عن ناس مؤمنة 
وبتعبر كمان عن احاسيس الناس وإيه اللى بيقوله لسان حالهم  
وفقكم الله
حقيقى الأستاذ رضا يستاهل تقدير كبير وتقييم عظيم لمجهوده الرائع بجانب حضرتك
 :hey:  :hey:

----------


## عزيز على القلب

عندك حق يا شيخ كريم
انا متابع الأستاذ رضا فى الفوازير بتاعته 
مشاهير الزمن الجميل
وحقيقى عامل روح عالية بين الاعضاء وبينه
ويستاهل تقدير ممتاز 

وكل الشكر والتقدير ليك يا استاذ محمد سعيد 
حقيقى نفحات باحب اقراها قبل الفطار وبعد صلاة الفجر
كل عام وانت طيب

----------


## عزيز على القلب

عندك حق يا شيخ كريم
انا متابع الأستاذ رضا فى الفوازير بتاعته 
مشاهير الزمن الجميل
وحقيقى عامل روح عالية بين الاعضاء وبينه
ويستاهل تقدير ممتاز 

وكل الشكر والتقدير ليك يا استاذ محمد سعيد 
حقيقى نفحات باحب اقراها قبل الفطار وبعد صلاة الفجر
كل عام وانت طيب

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

ابتهالات رائعة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
استاذ 
محمد سعيد
استاذ
رضالابى

----------


## reda laby

أخواتى الأفاضل  
بهجت ،عزيز على القلب ، الشيخ كريم

أخجلتم تواضعنا
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## صفحات العمر

إلـــهى 
عبدك التايب 
بتسجد روحه ف رحابك
فـ إنظرله
ومتْـــعشم 
يكونله ف رضاك نايب
وتغفرله
إلــهى 
يا عليم حالنا
و فتاح الوجود كله 
إلهى
إقبل المناجاه
وعرشك
ظِلنا بظله
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا رب
> 
> إقبل توبتى ودعايا
> إقبل صومى وصلاتى
> إقبل همسى وندايا
> وإغفر ضعفى وزلاتى




*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد* 
> *كل عام وأنت بألف خير*
> *وكل عام وإنت دائماً من يزين قاعتنا بجمال موضوعاته وروعة أفكاره*
> *وفي الحقيقه أنا وعلى الرغم من صعوبة التواجد بشكل متتابع* 
> *إلا أنني وكلما سنحت الفرصه*
> *وجدتني أمر على موضوعك الذي يبعث على السكينه* 
> *ويحفز المشاعر الإيمانيه فأسعد بما تطالعه عيناي*
> ...


وعليك اخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
سلام الله ورحمتة وبركاته
اسعدنى مثولك هنا مُثنياً على العمل 
فما بالك لو سمعنا ك 
مبتهلا وداعياً
ادام الله عليك نعمة الصدق وحفظك من كل سوء
وكل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة :hey:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [align=center]ر مـ ــضــ ـــا ن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حروف الإسم لها معنى 
> بتحمينا بتجمعنا 
> رحمة وغفران وضمان
> أثرها فينا يسمعنا 
> ...




*لله ما أبهاك اخى الحبيب رضـــا*
*زادك الله رقى وروعه*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 

**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أنا معجب بيك يا أستاذ محمد إنت والأستاذ رضا
> حقيقى إبتهالات رائعة
> بتعبر عن ناس مؤمنة 
> وبتعبر كمان عن احاسيس الناس وإيه اللى بيقوله لسان حالهم 
> وفقكم الله
> حقيقى الأستاذ رضا يستاهل تقدير كبير وتقييم عظيم لمجهوده الرائع بجانب حضرتك


اسعدك الله بزيارة بيته اخى الحبيب الشيخ كريم 
وجزاك الخير كله 
واضم صوتى معك بروعة وخشوع ابتهالات رضا 
تقبل الله منا جميعا صادق الدعاء 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عندك حق يا شيخ كريم
> انا متابع الأستاذ رضا فى الفوازير بتاعته 
> مشاهير الزمن الجميل
> وحقيقى عامل روح عالية بين الاعضاء وبينه
> ويستاهل تقدير ممتاز 
> 
> وكل الشكر والتقدير ليك يا استاذ محمد سعيد 
> حقيقى نفحات باحب اقراها قبل الفطار وبعد صلاة الفجر
> كل عام وانت طيب


حفظك الله من كل سوء اخى الجميل عزيز على القلب 
ودام تألق الحبيب رضا بحرفه العذب وروحه الطيبه
ودمتم لى نعم الصحبة الطيبه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عندك حق يا شيخ كريم
> 
> انا متابع الأستاذ رضا فى الفوازير بتاعته 
> مشاهير الزمن الجميل
> وحقيقى عامل روح عالية بين الاعضاء وبينه
> ويستاهل تقدير ممتاز  
> وكل الشكر والتقدير ليك يا استاذ محمد سعيد 
> حقيقى نفحات باحب اقراها قبل الفطار وبعد صلاة الفجر
> 
> كل عام وانت طيب


كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ابتهالات رائعة
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> استاذ 
> محمد سعيد
> استاذ
> رضالابى



وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة اخى بهجت 
بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

_آه من طول السفر_
_وقلة الزاد_
_ووحشة الطريق_


مــــولاى 
يا رحمن
أنا العشمان فى إحسانك
سجدت إليك
ومن قلبى 
طلبت التوبة
والغــــفران
مـــولاى .. يا منّان
أنا التايهه ف أهوائى
بدون ما أقصد
وقعت ف حفرة العصيان 
فمين غيرك
ياخد يِـــيدى 
ومين غيرك 
يا نبض النبض ف وريدى 
هيعتقنى 
من النيران 
يا مـــــولاى
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## Amira

*ربنا يكرمك أ/ محمد إبتهال النهاردة كلماته رائعة* 

*سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا و بلغك رمضان* 

*خالص تحياتي*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]
يـــــــارب
فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
ورميت حمولي عليك 
لطفك ملهش حدود 

عــارف ذنـوبي كتـــير
كنت لشيطاني أسير
لكنى وبقدرتك .
جــــوايا برضه الخــير

واقف على أعتابك
وبدق على بابك
أقبلني ياربي
دخلّني في رحابك

دى الدنيا واخـداني..
و ذنـــوبي مليــاني..
ومليش طريق تاني..
غير أني أرجع ليك.
فوضت أمري اليك..
ورميت حمولي عليك

يـــــــارب

 :f: 

وصلى اللهم على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد
فى الاولــــــين والاخـــــرين 
يــا إله العالمـــين

 :f2: 

[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

طعم العذاب حلو
أنا قلت أيوة حلو
يجازينى بيه ربنا
فى الآخرة بالحسنات 
سوط الصيام ده حرير
بيعلّم الإنسان
فى القلب تقوى إيمان
ع الجسم نور وريحان 
عطر النسيم صابح
مسك العبير فايح
والكلمة طريق واضح 
متغلفة  بالغفران 
يارب
إنت الواحد
بدعايا ليك مقصود
يارب 
إنت الواجد
لكل شئ موجود

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ محمد..
تسلم أيدك .....الأبتهالات أكثر من رائعة..... :y: 
ومجهود ممتاز من أ. رضا .....  :f: 
سلمت أيديكم....... وكل عام وحضرتكم بخير... :M (32):

----------


## الشحرورة

*

استاذى المايسترو المبدع 

محمد سعيد

الله الله على الابتهالات

فى شهر الصوم والعبادات

خشوع وصلاه

وكلام مااحلاه

يمس القلب

بكل الحب

والمناجاة

هو الواحد الاحد

هو الصمد

هو الرحيم بالعباد

وميسر امور الزاد

هوالله

هو الكريم

المنجى من شر الغريم

هو الملك والمالك

المنجى م المهالك

هو الله

هو الصادق

هو الرازق

الميسر لشر المضائق

هو السامع

هو الرافع

لكل دعوة وبخشوع

تسيل المدامع



الف شكر استاذى على روعة الابتهالات

ومعاك متابعين اللى منها عدى وفات

وبكل شوق منتظرين

اللى جاى

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="12 80"]حبيبى
جيت وكلى دموع
ثنايا الجرح والحكمة
بتنده ليك وشوقها رجوع
صفاء القلب والكلمة

يا عطوف يا منان
ياراحم الإنسان
من كل هم تقيل
والدمعة والنسيان
على باب الجنة واقف 
عمل يقول رحمن[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

_يارحمن السمواتِ والأرض 
ورحيمهما
لك العتبى حتى ترضى 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك_

عطشان يا نبع الرِى
وسلسبيل الندى
عطشان يا باسط لِنـــا
نِعمك بطــــول المدى
عطشااااااااااااااااااان
يا نور الوجود 
تجــــود
بنظــرة رضـــا
تروى شراقى العمر 
تملا الجوارح ..
هُــــدى
عطشان قوى لرحمتك 
عطشان يا مـــولانا 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ربنا يكرمك أ/ محمد إبتهال النهاردة كلماته رائعة* 
> 
> *سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا و بلغك رمضان* 
> 
> *خالص تحياتي*


وإياكِ يا أميرة 
أشكرك على المتابعه 
والدعاء
رزقنى الله وإياكِ الفوز 
بعطائات الله فى رمضان
وفى كل ايامه المباركات
تقديرى :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يـــــــارب
> فوضــت أمـــري اليك 
> يـــا رب يـا معــــبود
> ورميت حمولي عليك 
> لطفك ملهش حدود  
> عــارف ذنـوبي كتـــير
> كنت لشيطاني أسير
> لكنى وبقدرتك .
> جــــوايا برضه الخــير 
> ...



*فتح الله عليك* 
*وشرح صدرك اخى الحبيب حسن* 
*وجعلنى واياك من عبادة الاوابين*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> طعم العذاب حلو
> أنا قلت أيوة حلو
> يجازينى بيه ربنا
> فى الآخرة بالحسنات 
> سوط الصيام ده حرير
> بيعلّم الإنسان
> فى القلب تقوى إيمان
> ع الجسم نور وريحان 
> عطر النسيم صابح
> ...


 *فتح الله عليك* 
*شرح صدرك اخى الحبيب رضا*
*وطيب قلبك بطيب الجنه*
*وجعلنى واياك من عبادة الاوابين*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أستاذ\ محمد..
> تسلم أيدك .....الأبتهالات أكثر من رائعة.....
> ومجهود ممتاز من أ. رضا ..... 
> سلمت أيديكم....... وكل عام وحضرتكم بخير...


 سلمك الله من كل سوء أختى الجميله سوما 
وأضم صوتى معك بالتواجد المضىء لأخى الحبيب رضا
اسعدكِ الله ودمتِ برقى
وكل عام وانتِ بألف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *استاذى المايسترو المبدع*  
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *الله الله على الابتهالات* 
> *فى شهر الصوم والعبادات* 
> *خشوع وصلاه* 
> *وكلام مااحلاه* 
> *يمس القلب* 
> *بكل الحب* 
> *والمناجاة* 
> ...



*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل*
*مرحى بالشحرورة* 
*وبحرفها العذب*
*فى واحة الابتهال 
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حبيبى
> جيت وكلى دموع
> ثنايا الجرح والحكمة
> بتنده ليك وشوقها رجوع
> صفاء القلب والكلمة
> 
> يا عطوف يا منان
> ياراحم الإنسان
> من كل هم تقيل
> ...


 *فتح الله عليك يا رضا* 
*الله عليك*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يــــارب
لك الحمد حتى ترضى 
ولك الحمد بعد الرضا 
ولك الحمد أبدا أبدا
.
.
.


ياللى قبلت التوبه من آدم 
أنـا ..
يا ربنــا نـــادم 
على التوهه ف سراديب الذنوب 
يــــارب
لكن قلبى 
بأمرك يا غفور عازم
على التوبه
على التصحيح
وجيتك يا كريم بابك
بلهفه وحب 
وشوق ف القلب 
للغفراناللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]لسه جى من مشوار
وعملى فيه أكيد بالخير 
مطمن قلبى  بالأذكار 
ولسان حالى بالتبشير 

يا عفو يا غفور
يارحيم يارحمن
يا عظيم ياشكور 
إنت الكلمة والتحنان 

ركعة شكر وركعة حمد 
ودعاء دايم فى الصلوات
إنت المولى ليك العبد
فى سجوده أحلى الذلات [/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لسه جى من مشوار
> وعملى فيه أكيد بالخير 
> مطمن قلبى بالأذكار 
> ولسان حالى بالتبشير 
> 
> يا عفو يا غفور
> يارحيم يارحمن
> يا عظيم ياشكور 
> إنت الكلمة والتحنان 
> ...


*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
**اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

على جسر الرجـــا ..
واقف 
ومش خايف 
عشان إنت الأمـــان الحق
وبتـــمنى
ف سجدة جوع
أنول نظرة رضـــا 
وعـــارف 
بإنك وحدك المنــان
يا واهب رحمتك للخلق
يلفلفنى الضيا ..
أبكــــى
يزيد قلبى الضعيف ف الدق
وتشهد كل خلايايا
بإنك بالعبوديه
يا ربى أحقاللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 

 أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك 

الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت 

وإذا استرحمت به رحمت  

وإذا استفرجت به فرجت 

 أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين 

والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين 

 واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين 


 وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين 

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]بافكر نفسى بدعاء النبى كتير
حساب الوقت والغفران 
وإحساس العباد بالرحمة والتقوى
وشعور الإنسان بالإنسان
باقضى اللحظة وانا خايف 
من اليوم الأخير 
يوم المشهد الموعود 
يوم الجايزة فى الحسبان 
باتمنى  من الفايزين
تحت العرش م الواقفين
فى طريق الأعراف أعدى 
متغطى بالنور 
آمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك 
إنى كنت من الظالمين[/frame]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يـِزقـزَّق الـعـَصـفـُور ع الـشـَجـَّر*
*أقـُول الله*
*أشـُوف ضـَى الـنـِجـُوم والـقـَمـر*
*أقـُول الله*
*ولـَمـَا سـَحـَابـُه يـِوهـِّب مـَطـَّر*
*أقـُول الله*
*وسـَاعـِّة لـَمـَا أحـِّس بـِخـَطـَّر*
*أقـُول الله* 

*أقـُول الله*
*وأنـَا فـَرحـَان*
*ولـَمـَا أبـقـَى حـَزيـن نـَدمـَان*
*ولـَمـا ألـقـَانـِي يـُوم بـَردان* 
*ولـَمـَا ف مـَرَّه أكـُون دفـيـَان*
*أقـُول الله*
*ف عـِز الـويـل*
*ف عـَتـمـِّة لـِيـل*
*ولـَمـَا طـَريـقـِي يـِبـقـَى طـَويـل*
*وحـِمـل كـتـَافـِي أحـسـُه تـقـِيـل*
*وأقـُول الله*
*وأنـَا بـَأبكـِي*
*ولـَمـَا شـَفـَايـفـِي تـِتـبـَسـِّم*
*ولـَمـَا أشـكـِي*
*وأنـَا لـبـُكـرَّه الـطـَريـق بـأرسـِّم*
*أقـُول الله*
*وأنـَا خـَايـِّف*
*ولـَمـَا ألـقـَانـِي مـِطـمـِّن*
*ولـَمـَا بـَأبـقـَى مـش شـَايـِّف*
*ولـَمـَا بـَأداري أو أعـلـِّن*
*أقـُول الله*
*ف وسـط الـنـَاس*
*وأنـَا بـِيـنـِي وبـِيـن نـَفـسـِي*
*بـِصـُوت عـَالـِي* 
*وصـُوت حـَسـَاس*
*ف سـَاعـِّة ضـَعـفـِي و ف عـِزي*
*وأقـُول الله*
*رحـِيـم رحـمـَّن*
*أمـرت بـِكـُن*
*بـَقـِّت أكـوان*
*عـَبـِيدك فـِيـهـَا إنـس وجـَان*
*وخـِيـرك مـَالـِي كـُل مـَكـَان*
*يـَابـَاقـِي بـَعـد كـُل زمـَان*
*يـَامـَن أبـدَّعـت ف الـبـُنـيـَان*
*سـَمـَاك مـَرفـُوعـَّه بـلا عـمـدان*
*بـحـُور جـَاريـَّه وجـبـَال أكـنـَان*
*ونـِعـمـَّك ع الـبـَشـَّر ألـوان*
*أقـُول الله* 
*يـِطـِيـب قـَلـبـِي*
*يـِروق بـَالـِي*
*يـِهـون صـَعـبـِي*
*ويـِتـيـسـَّر عـَسـيـر حـَالـِي*
*وأقـُول الله*
*وأنـَا بـَأدعـِي*
*وفـُوق خـَدي يـِسـِيـل دمـعـِي*
*وآهـتـِي بـِتـعـلـَى مـن وجـعـِي*
*يـَارب إغـفـِّر عـَظـِيم ذنـبـِي*
*وبـَارك لـِيـَّه ف عـِيـَالـِي*
*ونـَورلـِي بـضـِيـَاك دربـِي*
*وزود بـالحـَلال مـَالـِي*
*أقـُول الله*
*يـَاعـَالـِم قـَلـبـِي إيـه جـواه*
*وبـالـلـِي عـِنـيـَّه مـش شـَايـفـَاه*
*مـَاحـَدش غـِيـرَّك أتـرجـَاه*
*ولا غـِيـرَّك مـُنـَايـَا رضـَاه*
*يـَاواهـِّب لـِيـَّه روح وحـِيـَاه*
*ووحـدَّك يـَاإلـَهـِي إلـَّه*
*يـَاالله*
*يـَاالله*
*يـَاالله* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عزة نفس

انا دعيتك

وانت وحدك قادر تلبي

انت الي عالم بالسرائر 

الي جوه ف قلبي

انت الهي وحبيبي ياربي

ومالى غيرك اشكيله همي

مهما الزمان طال بي

انت وحدك قادر تنور بصيرتي 

وتيسرلي امري وتعينني وتقف جنبي


الهمني الهدى والتقى والعفاف


واغفرلي وارحمني ياربي

نقني من الخطايا 

وباعد بيني وبين المعاصي  ياربي

احفظني واهلى عن يميني 

وعن يساري  ومن امامى ومن خلفي

اكفيني شر نفسي و لاتكلني 

اليها طرفة عين ياربي

انا عمري ماكان لي غيرك 

ولا هيكون لي ياربي

يا الهي ومالكي ومالك امري

 وخالقي وحبيبي ياربي

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام* 
> 
> *أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك*  
> *الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت*  
> *وإذا استرحمت به رحمت*  
> *وإذا استفرجت به فرجت*  
> *أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين*  
> *والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين*  
> *واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين*  
> ...


*شفاك الله وعافاك* 
*وحفظك من كل سوء أخى الحبيب نادر*

* اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو* 
*فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بافكر نفسى بدعاء النبى كتير
> 
> حساب الوقت والغفران 
> وإحساس العباد بالرحمة والتقوى
> وشعور الإنسان بالإنسان
> باقضى اللحظة وانا خايف 
> من اليوم الأخير 
> يوم المشهد الموعود 
> يوم الجايزة فى الحسبان 
> ...


 
*بارك الله لك فى إحساسك الشفاف*
*اخى الحبيب رضا*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو* 
*فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يـِزقـزَّق الـعـَصـفـُور ع الـشـَجـَّر*
> 
> *أقـُول الله*
> *أشـُوف ضـَى الـنـِجـُوم والـقـَمـر*
> *أقـُول الله*
> *ولـَمـَا سـَحـَابـُه يـِوهـِّب مـَطـَّر*
> *أقـُول الله*
> *وسـَاعـِّة لـَمـَا أحـِّس بـِخـَطـَّر*
> *أقـُول الله* 
> ...


*اخى الحبيب / عصام علم الدين*
*ليس غريب أبدا على حرفك الشاعر*
* هذا النزف الروحانى الصادق*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو* 
*فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> انا دعيتك
> 
> 
> 
> وانت وحدك قادر تلبي
> 
> 
> 
> انت الي عالم بالسرائر 
> ...


 
*أختى الرائعه / عزة نفس*
*بارك الله لك فى نقاء مشاعرك* 
* ورزقكِ رضــاه*
*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو* 
*فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

[frame="15 80"]يالله 


يا خالق القلمِ 

ليكتبُ بملئ 

الكون ِ إسمكَ 

هذا أنا عبدكْ

أ ُ نًجيكَ 

وأسجدُ لكَ واحدكَ

فنجني بثناءَ رحمتكَ 

وألهمني الخشوع

لعبـــــــــــــادتك

واجعل أخَِرتي 

سجودآ لعظمتكْ

وأحطني برحمتك

فأنتَ الرحيمُ

يــــــــــــاربِ

إليكَ وحدكَ 

 أشكو ضعف نفسي 

فأرحمني برحمتكْ [/frame]



اشكركَ  اخي

 صفحات العمر

 على  الموضوع  الشيق الجميل  

 اليكَ وافر تحياتي

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يالله 
> 
> 
> 
> يا خالق القلمِ  
> ليكتبُ بملئ  
> الكون ِ إسمكَ  
> هذا أنا عبدكْ 
> أ ُ نًجيكَ  
> ...


*الشكر لله ثم لك اخى الرائع / عاشق أرض مصر*
*فقد عطرت احرفك المتصفح بشذى المسك*

*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

حبيب الروح
سجدت إليك 
وطاب ليّـا على بابك
يارب البوح
حبيب الروح أنا عبدك 
ودا تفضيل
ولو قلت إن شرايينى 
بتنبض كلها بحبك
دا يبقى قليل
إلـــه العالمين
جِــتلك 
بقلب ذليل
بيترجى رضــا منك
وصفــح جميلاللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]على باب الرجا واقفين
ملايين بقلوب خاشعين
رحمة وغفران طالبين

ندم
دموع 
إصرار

ندم بيقتل جواهم 
أصعب لحظات الضعف
دموع بتحرق ومناهم
تحرق زلات الحرف 
حروف بتخرج وبتسرى
فى دروب مش عارفة الصرف
إصرار على توبة ورحمات
ملايين ومئات بالألف [/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> على باب الرجا واقفين
> 
> ملايين بقلوب خاشعين
> رحمة وغفران طالبين 
> ندم
> دموع 
> إصرار 
> ندم بيقتل جواهم 
> أصعب لحظات الضعف
> ...


*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
*

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

[frame="15 80"]ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

يامن خلقتَ السماء بلا عمد


وبسطَ الارضَ بلا سند 


وسيرتَ الجبال بلا عتد


وخلقت ألانسانَ 

والــــــــــــــكون 

بلا مـــــــــــــــــــدد

أبؤ برحمتكَ 

يا نورآ لكل عبدآ 

اصلحَ بالكون عبادتكَ  

ربـــــــــــــــــــــــي  

 أنا  عبدُ  من عبادكً 

طامعُ  فى عفوكَ 

ربـــــــــــــــــــــي 

 ولا أعبدُ  سواكَ 


أنتً   خالقي  


وأنا  من عصيتُ 

وتباعدتُ عن عبادتكَ  

فغــــفر  لي  خطيئتي 


ونقني  من شرور 

نزوتــــــــــــــــــــي


وأغمضني برحمتكً 

فلا سواكَ  يرحم العباد

وأليكَ اشكو نفسي 

زليلآ  اليكً 

طامعُ بعفوكً ورحمتكَ  


  [/frame]



  أشكر كل الاخوة  

 وخاصة  الاستاذ / صفحات العمر 

على الموضوع  المتميز  وكم نتمني أن يستمر دومآ 


وافر تحياتي 

 عصام الدين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
> 
> 
> يامن خلقتَ السماء بلا عمد 
> 
> وبسطَ الارضَ بلا سند  
> 
> وسيرتَ الجبال بلا عتد 
> 
> ...


* بارك الله فيك اخى الرائع / عاشق ارض مصر*
*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ملو عيونا وجوه القلب 
رمضان أروع واحة حب
بينقى أجواء أرواحنا
اللى ملانه غبار و ذنوب
ويصحصح نبضات جوارحنا
والعاصى أهو فرصه يتوب
ونحس بمساكين أمتنا
ونجوع ونقدم لقمتنا
نرضى الخالق جل علاه
ياااااااااااالله
على نفحات بترد الروح
لما تكون ف صلاتك ساجد
لإله واحد
وبتشكي متاعبك وتبوح
ياااااااااااالله
ياللى وهبت عبادك رحمه
وسعت كل الكون وزياده
اغفر لينا ايها زِله
واجعل كل حياتنا عبادهاللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="3 80"]

ادعولك يا الله

يامن قلبي بين يداه

ثبتني على ديني

يا الله

يا من تملك عمري

وكل امري بين يداه

ادعوك رافعتا يدايا

خاشعة

 باكية

 متضرعة

اياك يا الله

أنا امتك ابنة عبدك وامتك

الفقراء اليك يا الله

الله الله الله

كلمة ارددها بقلبي ولساني

تتطرب بها اذناي

وتخشع لها كل حواسي

وكل ذرة بي يا الله

كلمة حين انشدها

تسمو بي وترتفع 

الى عنان السماء

وتملأ نورا بكل الأجواء

يا خالقي وبارئي

ويارازق النعم والألاء

ويارافع دون عمد السماء

اجعلني ربي واهلى

 وامتي من العتقاء

امين يارب الأرض والسماء[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

يارب غفرانك
يارب سبحانك
اغفر لى وارحمنى 
انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ادعولك يا الله
> 
> يامن قلبي بين يداه
> 
> ثبتني على ديني
> 
> يا الله
> 
> يا من تملك عمري
> ...


* شرح الله صدرك أختى الرائعه / عزة نفس*
*وزادك حباً وطواعيه لله ورسوله
**اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يارب غفرانك
> يارب سبحانك
> اغفر لى وارحمنى 
> انى كنت من الظالمين



*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللهم أحرسنا بعينك التى لا تنام
واكنفنا بكنفِك الذى لا يُرام
.
.
.

إلـــهى
خالقى 
مولاى
ياللى عصمت بقدرتك يوسف 
وكان السجن ..
أرحم لُه من العصيان
ياللى شفيت وبرحمتك أيوب 
وكان الصبر ..
حبل نجاة لبر آمان
ياللى رزقت السيدة مريم
ف محرابها 
صنوف الفاكهه والرمان
يا ربى أغفرلى وأرحمنى
دا أنا إنسان
أنا إنساناللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

إن الله لا يمَّل حتى تمَلّوا اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

يا ربا العباد يا رحيم
يا واهب قلوبنا الدين
يا عاطى العطايا نعيم
يا مثبت نورك فى العين

رح امشى ف طريق النور
لطمعى ف صبايا الحور
فى يومى شريف مستور
والكلمة  مداها عظيم

حياتى ح يملاها الشوج
لمحبة خير تحت وفوج
ومهما ح يتعالى الموج
وميزان الدنيا المعووج
ح اكون على طول طاير
فى سما الإحسان ساير 
لهداية قلبى الحاير 
وابعاده عن الرجيم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا ربا العباد يا رحيم
> يا واهب قلوبنا الدين
> يا عاطى العطايا نعيم
> يا مثبت نورك فى العين 
> رح امشى ف طريق النور
> لطمعى ف صبايا الحور
> فى يومى شريف مستور
> والكلمة مداها عظيم 
> حياتى ح يملاها الشوج
> ...


* شرح الله صدرك* 
*وزادك شفافيه أخى الحبيب رضا*
*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك
إنى كنت من الظالمين
.
.
. 
كلام القلب ديما ..
طلته بيضــــا
ومهما نلاقى ف حياتنا 
محطات الجفـــا ..
الــ ـــــسودا
هنرمى بـ صعب أحوالنا 
ف سجدة حب على بابك
وف رحابك 
بيحلانا ..
الكلام والقول 
إله العالمين نورك 
سكن روحى 
فنورلى طريقى إليك
إله العالمين خيرك
شفا جروحى 
مفيش طِب اتنصف غير بيك
إله العالمين ربى 
وبتباهى 
بإنى العبد
يا ربى أرزقنى وقت نداك 
أسيب الدنيا وأجرى عليك
اقول لبيك 
اقول لبيك 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

سبحان الله
جل علاه
مافى سواه
هو الله
علام الغيوب 
وما فى القلوب
تفتح له الدروب
فى اعالى سماه
غفور رحيم
تواب حليم
نتمنى رضاه
منزل الآيات 
خالق السموات
واهب الحياة
لعبده لهناه
الرزاق الكريم
الغفار الحكيم
الفتاح العليم
لمن قصده إله

----------


## صفحات العمر

> سبحان الله
> 
> جل علاه
> مافى سواه
> هو الله
> علام الغيوب 
> وما فى القلوب
> تفتح له الدروب
> فى اعالى سماه
> ...


*شرح الله صدرك 
وزادك شفافيه أخى الحبيب رضا
**اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللهم ردنا إليك 
ردا جميلا
اللهم خُذ بأيدينا ونواصينا إليك
أخذ الكرام عليك
.
.
.

الديك بيدن كل يوم الصبح 
وإحنا .. مخمودين
رغم العنين متفنجلين
والنبض تيهان ف العروق
من غير لا صوت ولا صدى
والفجر سأسأ دمعتينه الزعلانين
على شجرة الصفصفاف ..
نـــدى
صرخات جروح الروح 
بتترجى اللى لسه فينا حى
مــــرعوبه..
خالص م اللى جى
مرعوبه خالص 
م اللى جى 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

سبحان الله 
جل علاه
مافى سواه 
هو الله

علم الإنسان
قراءة البيان
علم القرآن
فى طريق النجاة

شهدت بالحبيب 
بعدك يا حسيب
وأنك المجيب 
لمن دعا دعاه

فاضت بى الدموع
أنهار الخشوع
فى نواحى الربوع
فى طريق الحياة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> سبحان الله 
> جل علاه
> مافى سواه 
> هو الله
> 
> علم الإنسان
> قراءة البيان
> علم القرآن
> فى طريق النجاة
> ...


*شرح الله صدرك 
وزادك شفافيه أخى الحبيب رضا
**اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللهم أجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا 
وشفاء صدورنا 
وذهاب همومنا وأحزاننا
وأرزقنا تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهار 
على الوجه الذى يرضيك وترضى به عنّا



وألف حرف 
ولام حرف 
وميم حرف 
وموج الشوق لرحماتك
جرفنى جـــــرف
مسكت كتابك الطاهر 
وقلت لقلبى قوم .. إقرأ
وردد سورة الرحمن 
وعلم يالا أولادك 
حِكم لقمان 
وإحكيلهم على يوسف 
وعن صبرة 
وعلمهم يقين موسى 
وآل ياسين
وإقرا الكهف ..
راح تعرف
دا لو كان المداد دا بحور 
وأشجار المدى أقلام 
لا يمكن نحصى كل ما فيه
لأنــــه 
واللى نازل بيه
هدى ورحمه من الرحمن
هدى ورحمه من الرحمن
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

سبحان الله
جل علاه
مافى سواه
هو الله

أفضت بالنعيم
والقلب الرحيم
والعمل العظيم
لمن مد يداه

بإيمان صحيح
وبفكر فصيح
وتأكد رجيح
هو منتهاه

سرت فى الطريق
وصراطى شقيق
مستقيم دقيق
والخير مداه

أنت يا عظيم
ليس بكظيم
كونك نظيم
بحكمك إله

----------


## صفحات العمر

> سبحان الله
> 
> جل علاه
> مافى سواه
> هو الله 
> أفضت بالنعيم
> والقلب الرحيم
> والعمل العظيم
> لمن مد يداه 
> ...


 بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب رضا  :f2: 
وجزاك خير الجزاء على مواصلة الابتهال 
بقلب خاشع وحس صابر وحرف شفيف
أدام عليك نعمة الصدق 
ودمت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إنَّا أَنْزَلنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ القَدْرِ 
 وَ مَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ القَدْرِ 
لَيْلَةُ القَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِن أَلفِ شَهْر
صدق الله العظيم 


يا رب الكون انا جتلك
بكل كيانى حنتلك
منا عارف
ما ليش غيرك
ومن خيرك
طمعت يا رب وشكتلك
على حالى اللى صار تايه
ما بين المى 
وبين اللى انقضى ف عمرى
انا عايش
عشان لحظة رضا منك
تهز القلب وتنور
بقيت ايامى وتعمر
يقين قلبى بموعودك
يا ربى بحس بوجودك
ف كل ليالى ايامى
وليلة القدر دى هديه
ياريت اقدر 
انولها رغم عصيانى
منا طمعان بقى ف كرمك
ونّــا جتلك
بكل كيانى حنتلك
عشان عارف
ماليش غيرك
وكل الكون بيستنى
يفيض ع الاجمعين خيرك
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## nour2005

[frame="4 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الفاضل محمد سعيد 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.

الإخوة الأفاضل صفحات العمر

رضا لابي

عزة نفس

عاشق ارض مصر

عصام علم الدين

الشحرورة

اسكندرانى  	

شاعر الرومانسية

الشربينى خطاب 

سمـاء

ما اجمل الابتهال. الى رب العباد خالق الدنيا وما فيها

والله أبكيتموني .إبتهالات رائعة تقبّلها الله منكم  وزادكم من فضله. 

زادنا الله وزادكم إيمانا وثبّتنا على دين الحق 

وأعاد الله رمضان عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية 

بكل خير ويمن وبركات 

جزاكم الله خيرا .

لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم
لا إله إلا الله العلي العظيم
لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش
أللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين
وبركة في العمر
وصحة في الجسد
وسعة في الرزق
وتوبة قبل الموت
وشهادة عند الموت
ومغفرة بعد الموت
وعفوا عند الحساب
وأمانا من العذاب
ونصيبا من الجنة
وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم
أللهم إرحم موتانا وموتىالمسلمين واشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين
أللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات
أللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة
أللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة
أللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا أرحم الراحمين
أللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين
أللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
أللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
أللهم إني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
أللهم إني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
أللهم قوّ إيماننا ووحّد كلمتنا وانصرنا على اعدائك أعداء الدين
أللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم
أللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان
أللهم ارحم آباءنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهم وتجاوز عن سيئاتهم وأدخلهم فسيح
جناتك
وألحقنا بهم يا رب العالمين
وصلى اللهم و سلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أنت يا ملك يا عطوف
إتملك الإحساس م الخوف 
حبى لك هلك وإستباح 
كل شئ مباح  من الصباح 
واستراح 
وانشراح
وانفتاح
ع اليوم
لما صليت الفجر
وقريت قرآن الفجر 
بعدت عن كل شر 
هربت منى الهموم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل محمد سعيد  
> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك. 
> الإخوة الأفاضل صفحات العمر 
> رضا لابي 
> عزة نفس 
> عاشق ارض مصر 
> عصام علم الدين 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*شرح الله صدرك 
وزادك شفافيه أختى الراقيه نور* 
*لكم اسعدنى حضورك واضافتك المضيئه* 
*لمتصفح التضرع والأبتهال الى الله السميع البصير*
*وأضم صوتى معك بالتواجد الأكثر من رائع لصحبة الأبتهال
**اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أنت يا ملك يا عطوف
> إتملك الإحساس م الخوف 
> حبى لك هلك وإستباح 
> كل شئ مباح من الصباح 
> واستراح 
> وانشراح
> وانفتاح
> ع اليوم
> لما صليت الفجر
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب رضا  :f2: 
وجزاك خير الجزاء على مواصلة الابتهال 
بقلب خاشع وحس صابر وحرف شفيف
أدام عليك نعمة الصدق 
ودمت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

وبترجاك
يا واهب للسبب سِرك
وخالق روحى من أمرك
وعالم باللى كان ويكون 
وأيش أنا أكون 
بغير عطفك وإحسانك
بغير حلمك وغفرانك 
بغير عطاياك
وبترجاك
تطمن قلبى بالقرآن
تنور روحى بالإيمان 
وترزقنى يا رب هُـداك
وبترجاك 
تكون حصنى 
تيسر لى فرارى إليك
وتكفينى شرور نفسى
وتكتبلى ..
أنا وكل اللى متشوق
أحج  البيت 
وتمنحنى يا رب رضاك
وبترجاك
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

يا رب إنت المعين
أخدت من المؤمنين
النفس والأموال
قالوا بعدك آمين
قال الجنة نصيب
ح ينولها كل حبيب
من صارع فى الأزمات
من جاهد فى الحياة
أبيض و أسود وآه
وفرحة فى منتهاه
ذى ماقال فى الأديان
توراة
إنجيل 
قرآن
إنت يا مسلم محلاك
إيّاك الدنيا هلاك
خلى الآخرة فى عينيك
ونهاية السكة هَناك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا رب إنت المعين
> أخدت من المؤمنين
> النفس والأموال
> قالوا بعدك آمين
> قال الجنة نصيب
> ح ينولها كل حبيب
> من صارع فى الأزمات
> من جاهد فى الحياة
> أبيض و أسود وآه
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب رضا  :f2: 
وجزاك خير الجزاء على مواصلة الابتهال 
بقلب خاشع وحس صابر وحرف شفيف
أدام عليك نعمة الصدق 
ودمت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## علاء عيسى

يارب دايما
أقلامكم عامرة
ومشاعركم طيبة

سعيد جدا بكم وبنشاطكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يارب دايما
> أقلامكم عامرة
> ومشاعركم طيبة
> 
> سعيد جدا بكم وبنشاطكم
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة ايها الشاعر الراقى 
ولا حرمنا الله إطلالتك المضيئه :hey: 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

يــــــارب
مُـنى عينى أحج البيت 
وأصلى الصبح ف الأقصى 
مُـنى قلبى أزور بيتك
وأشرب ميه من زمزم ..
ومن رحماتك أتوضى
وأقولك جيت 
لحد حماك
فيسجد قلبى سجدة شكر
وأطّـهر روحى على عـــرفه
وأطوّف بوجدانى 
ويعجز قلبى ولسانى 
على التعبير عن اللهفه
وأعيد السعى من تانى 
على جبل الصفا حبه
وع المروه
مُـنى عينى 
مُـنى عينى
.
.
.
عفوك ورضاك
وحُسن لقاك
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

يا رب يا ستار
يا عالم الأسرار
إنت الحفيظ الحق
أمان على المحتار 

كان إعتمادى عليك
فى أمور كتيرة تقيلة
خجلان من أى عينين 
ممكن تجرحنى ليلة
كنت الأمين ع السر 
مابقيت محتاج لحيلة 
أنت العزيز ما تذل 
ليالى لقاك جميلة

----------


## عايده العشرى

السلام عليكم شاعرنا الكبيرمحمد سعيد
تحيه طيبه لك ولجميع الاخوه المشاركين فى هذه الابتهالات الجميله
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
يارب

من فوق سبع سموات
سامع دعا الحيران
يارحيم بملكوتك
ومن عظيم جودك
تتنزل الرحمات
لسمانا الاولى
هل من يتوب يابشر؟
هل من صاحب حاجات؟
اقضيها الليله
وانت العليم والقدر
مابين ايديك نفحات
والنفس معلوله
تطلق لسانى بحمدك
وتعينى على شكرك
وعباده مقبوله
آمين أمين وصلى اللهم على حبيبك محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا رب يا ستار
> يا عالم الأسرار
> إنت الحفيظ الحق
> أمان على المحتار 
> 
> كان إعتمادى عليك
> فى أمور كتيرة تقيلة
> خجلان من أى عينين 
> ممكن تجرحنى ليلة
> ...


*اسعدك الله اخى الحبيب رضا بنفحات هذه الايام الطيبه*
*وزادك من فيض نعمه وألائه*
*اللهم تقبل*
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم شاعرنا الكبيرمحمد سعيد
> تحيه طيبه لك ولجميع الاخوه المشاركين فى هذه الابتهالات الجميله
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
> يارب
> 
> من فوق سبع سموات
> سامع دعا الحيران
> يارحيم بملكوتك
> ومن عظيم جودك
> ...


وعليكِ سلام الله ورحمتة وبركاته 
أختى الشاعرة الرائعه / عايدة العشرى 
أسعدنى جدا انضمامك لقافلة المبتهلين الى الله عز وجل 
بحرفك البديع ولوحاتك المعبرة
اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

ربِ لما أنزلت الىّ من خير .. فقير

ومين غيرك ؟
يا رب كبير 
ومين غيرك
لصعب الصعب ..
ف التدابير 
يكون العـــــون
ييسر كل أمر عسير 
يا رازق بالسبب هاجر
ومن غير السبب مريم
يا واهب ع الكبر يَحيى 
ولعبــادك بتتكرم
ياراحم توبة العاصى
مفيش غيرك يا رب أرحم
مفيش غيرك يا رب أرحم
عفوك ورضاك
وحُسن لقاك
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## عايده العشرى

يارب
عجلت اليك ...وسبت الدنيا علشانك
وكلى حنين
وانا .......
انا مين؟؟
 يادوب نقطه ف.... عظيم شانك,,
ملانه يقين
وكل حواسى بتردد يارب آمين
هتشملنى بعظيم عفوك
وتسترنى بكريم عطفك
وتقبلنى ف جميل كنفك
يارب آمين
اللهم انك عفوا كريما تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا
وصلى اللهم على الهادى الامين المبعوث رحمة للعالمين محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يارب
> عجلت اليك ...وسبت الدنيا علشانك
> وكلى حنين
> وانا .......
> انا مين؟؟
> يادوب نقطه ف.... عظيم شانك,,
> ملانه يقين
> وكل حواسى بتردد يارب آمين
> هتشملنى بعظيم عفوك
> ...


*فتح الله عليكِ اختى الرائعه / عايدة العشرى 
وجزاك خير الجزاء على مواصلة الابتهال 
بقلب خاشع وحس دامع وحرف شفيف
أدام عليك نعمة الصدق ودمتِ برقى* 
*اللهم تقبل
اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

عزيز غالى .. هلالة طل 
زى الفل قلبــ أبيض 
جمعناكلنا  
لقمه ..
ف وقت آدان
فِطار كان يحلا باللمه
ونجرى بسرعه ع التراويح
ونتلهف على القرآن
وحسينا بإن إحنا كيان/ أُمــه
براح وآمـــان
بنتصدق بلا تفضيل ولا مِنّــه
وبنحاذر من البهتــان
صلاة الفجر ف جماعه
تكون أحلى 
جميله بجد دى لِـيام 
فما أوحش الله منك ..
يا شهر الصيام
اللهم بلغنا رمضان مراراً وتكرارا
اللهم آمين
عفوك ورضاك
وحُسن لقاك
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
فأعفوا عنا 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب البيان
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب العلامه
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا سراج
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا منير
الصلاة والسلام عليك 
يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## reda laby

يا رب إقبل دعايا 
إنت السميع البصير
رضاك غايتى ومنايا
وجواب للمستجير 

الدمعة ف عينى بتحرقنى
وبتقطع فى القلب عروق
من أحاسيس بتسبقنى 
وبتنذر هجران مسبوق 
لظفرة ذنب  بتسرقنى 
وندم للغفران معشوق

إنت العزيز المذل
إنت المجيب العدل
مايوم نصيبى يقل
ليك الدعاء والفضل
بعد الصلاة بيهل 
إحساس جمال البذل 
إنعم علىّ يا رب 
نعمك كتيرة كتير 
أفضل ليالى الشهر 
باعشقها بالتذكير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا رب إقبل دعايا 
> إنت السميع البصير
> رضاك غايتى ومنايا
> وجواب للمستجير 
> 
> الدمعة ف عينى بتحرقنى
> وبتقطع فى القلب عروق
> من أحاسيس بتسبقنى 
> وبتنذر هجران مسبوق 
> ...


*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

العجز عن الإدراك إدراك
والبحث فى ذات الله إشراك 
الصديق أبا بكر
.
.
.
ويا نور الوجود .. 
عبدك 
برعشة قِـلة الحيله
وأوزاره اللى بالكيله
وجوعه لمنتهى عطفك
بيرجع يحتمى ف حِماك
ويتوضى بدموع عينه 
ويترجـــــاك
يارب أكتبنى م التايبين
ونورلى طريق حُــبك
وطمن قلبى بالإيمان
ونور روحى بالقرآن
ويسرلى أعيش وأموت
وأنا ف قُــربك
عفوك ورضاك يا كريم 
وحُسن لقاك يا حليم
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عناوصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

الأستاذ
محمد سعيد
أقدم لشخصكم الكريم التحية والشكر على المجهود المبذول 
فى عرض الابتهالات يوميا
ومعك الأستاذ
رضا لابى
جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكما 
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## reda laby

اللهم
 أبسط علينا من بركاتك 
ورحمتك وفضلك و رزقك 
اللهم إنى أسألك النعيم المقيم 
الذى يحول ولا يزول 
اللهم أنى أسألك النعيم يوم العيلة
والأمن يوم الخوف
اللهم أنى عائد بك من شر ما منعت 
اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان 
وزينه فى قلوبنا 
وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق
والعصيان
وإجعلنا من الراشدين
اللهم توفنا مسلمين
وأحينا مسلمين 
وألحقنا مع الصالحين
غير خزايا ولا مفتونين
آمين 
يارب العالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ
> 
> محمد سعيد
> أقدم لشخصكم الكريم التحية والشكر على المجهود المبذول 
> فى عرض الابتهالات يوميا
> ومعك الأستاذ
> رضا لابى
> جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكما 
> 
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين


جزاك الله خيرا أخى الرائع / بهجت الاباصيرى
وتقدير بلا حدود للتواجد الدؤب للجميل رضا 
فى صفحة الابتهال
جعلنا الله واياك من المقبولين 
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللهم
> أبسط علينا من بركاتك 
> ورحمتك وفضلك و رزقك 
> اللهم إنى أسألك النعيم المقيم 
> الذى يحول ولا يزول 
> اللهم أنى أسألك النعيم يوم العيلة
> والأمن يوم الخوف
> اللهم أنى عائد بك من شر ما منعت 
> اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان 
> ...


*اللهم تقبل
**اللهم تقبل
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو 
**فأعفوا عنا 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*الله ربى*
*والإسلام دينى* 
*ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*النبى الذى بعث فىّ*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*رحيم ربى لأخر حد*
*غفور ربى* 
*مفيش بينى وبينه سد*
*وإسلامى إليه عِزة*
*وإذلالى ف رحابه مجد* 
*محمد* 
*حامل الراية*
*ورحمة وبشرى وهداية*
*عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام*
*يا رب* 
*إجمعنا على حوضه* 
*يا رب* 
*إسقينا من إيدة* 
*ونوّر دربنا بخطاه*
*عفوك ورضاك يا كريم* 
*وحُسن لقاك يا حليم*
*اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا**وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين* 
*الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله* 
*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الله ربى لا إله إلا هو 
عليه توكلت 
وإليه أُنيب
.
.
.الكلام م القلب طالع
والحروف حاضنه المعانى
نور ف عزالعتمه ساطع
مد إيده واحتوانى
قالى كلمه رجرجتنى
زلزلت قلبى وكيانى
طول ما رب الكون معاك
طول ما قيوم السما ..
والأرض أخر مبتغاك 
مش يهمك حد تانى
مش يهمك حد تانىعفوك ورضاك يا كريم 
وحُسن لقاك يا حليم
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عناوصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً
صدق الله العظيم
آيه 30
سورة البقرة 



 


أعز الله طينتنا
فسجدت كل ملائكة السماءِ
تعظيماً وتكريما
وصاغ الكون
كل الكون كى نحيا بلا ألمٍ
ولا حَزنٍ
ولا تدمع مآقينا
فما أروع عطايا الواحد الأحد
وما أجمل جوارحنا
وما أرقى شعور راسخ فينا
فسبحان الذى أبدع
وسبحان الذى أوثق
كمال العقل بالزينه
وأعطانا صكوك العتق والتوبه
لكى لا نخشى أن نرجع
إذا ابتعدت خطاوينا
فلا حائل يباعد بيننا أبدا
ولا ذنباً يعذبنا ويُشقينا
ويـــا الله 
كم أغدقت من نِعمٍ
تليق بذاتك الحنان
تؤثرنا وتثرينا
فلا نقوى على حمدك
ولا يكفيك يا الله أن نحيا
طوال العمر  
تعظيما وإجلالاً وتكبيرا
ولا يرحمنا يا الله
سوى عطفٌ رقيق منك يشملنا
ويُجبر عجز حيلتنا
ويُنجينا
عفوك ورضاك يا كريم 
وحُسن لقاك يا حليم
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

*دمــعه فراق*
!
.
.
دمعة فـــراق ع الخد
والنبض زاد جــداً
صار إحتمال الرحيل 
حتما ولابــداً
لحظات ف عمر الزمن 
قادت فانوس فضه
جمّع قلوب الحبايب
فى ضى أوقاته
وزى أى غروب 
للم ف خلقاته
أصل الحياة كلها 
أيــــام ...
بتتقضى
اللهم أجعل خير أعمالنا خواتيمها
وخير أيامنا 
يوم أن نلقاك وأنت راض عنا
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير أخى الحبيب / إسكندرانى 
صاحب هذة الفكرة الذهبية التى تجمغنا دوما على التبارى الشريف من أجل الوصول للمستوى الذى يليق بأسم أبناء مصر 
اسعدك الله أيها النادر الجميل ودمت برقى 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## faisal ahmed

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخ  الفاضل    ...   صفحات العمر 








اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
ومُعطّر بشذى ارواحكم الطيبة

اليــوم .. نحتـفل بفوزكــــم
بجائزة حورس أبــناء مصر 
يامن غرستم حــب الأنتمــاء
فكنتم رمز العـطـاء والوفاء




ابـدعتــم هنا .. فـامتعتـم 
وارتقيتم بنــا حد السماء
فما كان منّا الا ان نقابــل 
العطاء بـ العطاء

تـقديـــراً لـــهـــذه الجهــــود 
وتثمـــيناً لهــذه العطـــاءات
أتقــدم بأسمى آيــــات الشكر 
والعرفان لشخصكم الكريـــم
لتميزكم في هذا المــوضوع
الذي استحق بجدارة جائزة
حورس ابناء مصر 2008





كل عام وأنتم لأبناء مصر مصـــدر الفـرح 

كل عام وأنــا أجمــع كلمــات التهنئة

لكي أصنع منها باقة ود وحب 

لأهديها لكم لتميزكم

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 90"]أخى وحبيب قلبى
الاستاذ
محمد سعيد
ألف مبروك على فوزك بجائزة الإبداع
فى مسابقة
حورس الذهبى

وفقك الله 
ومن نجاح إلى نجاح 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى [/frame]

----------


## إشراقة أمل

أستاذانا الفاضل وشاعرنا الكبير 

محمد سعيد 
صفحات العمر 

ألف مبروك الفوز بجائزة العام كأفضل موضوع بقاعة العامية 

فوز مستحق عن موضوع رائع 

نتمنى لك كل تقدم ونجاح وإبداع

----------


## loly_h

*
أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... صفحات العمــــــــــر

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم أستــــــاذى

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

أ. محمد.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008..  :f2: 
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله ..  :M (32):

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل المايسترو

محمد سعيد 






جاءت كلماتى تتغنى طربا بفوز حروفك

بحورس التميز متمنية لك ولخطاك كل التوفيق والنجاح

عندما تمنح كلمات المايسترو وسام يكون شرف للوسام أخى

بوركت وبوركت حروفك السامقه

ومن نجاح الى نجاح

مع تحيتـــــــــى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مشكوووووووووووووووور


 
 الشكر لله اخى الكريم / فيصل احمد 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأخ الفاضل ... صفحات العمر  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
> اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
> ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
> ...


الله يبارك فى عمرك يا أيمن 
ويسعد قلبك يا رب 
وإذا كان الموضوع لاقى استحسان الناس فبفضل الله اولا 
ثم بفضل تواجد اغلب مبدعى ومبدعات الحرف 
وانضمامهم لقافلة الابتهال 
أسال الله العظيم  ان يتقبلها منى ومن كل من خط حرفا 
فى ابتهالات الفجر 
شكرا لزوقك ومشاعرك الطيبة يا ايمن 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى وحبيب قلبى
> 
> الاستاذ
> محمد سعيد
> ألف مبروك على فوزك بجائزة الإبداع
> فى مسابقة
> حورس الذهبى
> 
> وفقك الله 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب / رضــــا لابى 
اشكرك من القلب على تواجدك الثرى كرفيق دائم فى الابتهالات 
مما كان له اكبر الاثر قى اثراء الفكرة وصنع التميز 
لذا فانت شريك حقيقى قى الفوز
اسعدك الله ودمت برقى 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أستاذانا الفاضل وشاعرنا الكبير 
> 
> محمد سعيد 
> صفحات العمر  
> ألف مبروك الفوز بجائزة العام كأفضل موضوع بقاعة العامية  
> فوز مستحق عن موضوع رائع  
> 
> نتمنى لك كل تقدم ونجاح وإبداع


الله يبارك فى عمرك اختى الرائعة / إشرافة أمل 
والفوز فعلا كان بيكم وبلمتنا كلنا على مائدة الابتهال
والتبارى بتقديم عصارة القلوب وصدق المشاعر 
تضرعا وابتهالا للخالق عز وجل
كل الشكر على زوقك ومشاعرك الطيبة
أسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... صفحات العمــــــــــر* 
> *مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم أستــــــاذى* 
> *وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...* 
> 
> **


 الاخت الكريمة صاحبة الذوق الراقِ / لــــولى
بارك الله فى عمرك ورزقى الخير كلة 
اشكرك على روعة حضورك وعلى تصميمك البديع للوسام 
أسعدك الله ودمتِ برقى
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


 الحبيب / نادر 
لمسة الجمال والرقى فى منتدى ابناء مصر 
وصانع السعادة والروح العالية للمكان 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير كلة 
ودمت نموذجا طيبا للرقى
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ. محمد.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
> ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله ..


أشكرك من القلب أختى الجميلة / سومــا
على تهنئتك الرقيقية ومشاعرك الطيبة 
أسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء 
لك دوما كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


الحبيب / نادر  :y: 
لمسة الجمال والرقى فى منتدى ابناء مصر 
وصانع السعادة والروح العالية للمكان 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير كلة 
ودمت نموذجا طيبا للرقى
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الفاضل المايسترو 
> محمد سعيد  
>  
> 
>  
> جاءت كلماتى تتغنى طربا بفوز حروفك 
> بحورس التميز متمنية لك ولخطاك كل التوفيق والنجاح 
> عندما تمنح كلمات المايسترو وسام يكون شرف للوسام أخى 
> بوركت وبوركت حروفك السامقه 
> ...


 اختى الراقية / قيثارة 
الله يبارك فى عمرك
أشكرك على عزفك العذب على اوتار الحرف
بكلمات تعكس ما لديكِ من مساحات الشفافية والنقاء 
طيب الله فلبك برياحين الجنة 
ودامت إطلالتك المميزة 
وزوقك الفريد
نقدير بلا حدود

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الله يبارك فى عمرك يا أيمن 
> ويسعد قلبك يا رب 
> وإذا كان الموضوع لاقى استحسان الناس فبفضل الله اولا 
> ثم بفضل تواجد اغلب مبدعى ومبدعات الحرف 
> وانضمامهم لقافلة الابتهال 
> أسال الله العظيم  ان يتقبلها منى ومن كل من خط حرفا 
> فى ابتهالات الفجر 
> شكرا لزوقك ومشاعرك الطيبة يا ايمن 
> محبة بلا حدود




*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد 




باقة ود وتقدير واحترام أهديها لك على عذب حرفك 

وعلى تشجيعك الدائـــــم لكلماتي المتواضعه 

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عايده العشرى

تهانينا القلبيه للشاعر الكبير محمد سعيد على تميز موضوعاته
وابتهالات الفجر من الموضوعات الجميله حقا والتى تستحق وسام حورس للتميزفى الابداع والمجهود فى المتابعه والتواجد متميز الحضور
تحياتى ومن رقى الى رقى

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى المايسترو محمد سعيد

*

----------


## reda laby

> بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب / رضــــا لابى 
> اشكرك من القلب على تواجدك الثرى كرفيق دائم فى الابتهالات 
> مما كان له اكبر الاثر قى اثراء الفكرة وصنع التميز 
> لذا فانت شريك حقيقى قى الفوز
> اسعدك الله ودمت برقى 
> محبة بلا حدود


أخى  وحبيب قلبى
أستاذى 
محمد سعيد

كلامك ده وسام على صدرى
وأعتز بالحصول عليه 
من شخصية مؤمنة ومبدعة وصدوقة 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## عزيز على القلب

اتمنى التواجد فى  رمضان القادم 
بمشيئة الله تعالى 

الف مبروك على الجايزة
لك يا استاذ
محمد سعيد
رضا لابى
انا كنت متابع الابتهالات يوميا
كنتما رائعين

تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى وحبيب قلبى
> 
> أستاذى 
> محمد سعيد
> 
> كلامك ده وسام على صدرى
> وأعتز بالحصول عليه 
> من شخصية مؤمنة ومبدعة وصدوقة  
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


 أسعدك الله اخى الحبيب / رضــا لابى 
ودامت محبتنا وأخوتنا خالصه له عز وجل 
حفظك الله ودمت برقى
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اتمنى التواجد فى رمضان القادم 
> بمشيئة الله تعالى 
> 
> الف مبروك على الجايزة
> لك يا استاذ
> محمد سعيد
> رضا لابى
> انا كنت متابع الابتهالات يوميا
> كنتما رائعين
> ...


 بارك الله فيك أخى الجميل / عزيز على القلب
وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
وبالفعل كان تواجد اخى رضا لابى وأستمراريتة
 أثر كبير فى إثراء الابتهالات 
اسعدكم الله ودمتم صحبة الخير 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وحشتنا والله يا شاعرنا الرائع
يارب تكون بخير
كل سنة وإنت طيب
ورمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

شاعرنا المبدع الأستاذ محمد سعيد
الغائب الحاضر
كل سنة وانت طيب 
كلنا منتظرين حضورك المبهر الغالي على قلوبنا
دمت طيبا يملؤك كعادتك الخير

----------


## الشحرورة

*المايسترو الغالى محمد سعيد
صاحب القلب الكبير والحرف النقى

وحشتنا يا استاذنا كل سنة وانت طيب
ورمضان كريم
ومنتظرينك فى كل وقت

مودتى واحترامى*

----------


## أشرف المصرى

*
ايها المتالق المايسترو الاستاذ محمد سعد

ربي لايحرمنا من هذا القلم الذهبي

دمت ودام قلمك
*

----------

